# SWAP:Xbox 360 with 20 Games for either HT or Hybrid.



## gb155 (20 Dec 2008)

Im offering

A almost brand new flashed xbox 360, Its a newer one with HDMI
Hard Drive
20 games (Non original)
Wireless Pad
Even though its flashed it can still play on xbox live without any problems.

I am looking for:

A MTB-HT or a Hybrid Bike, Im 6 foot 3" and no lightweight either, Pretty much anything considered.

Im in Manchester.


----------



## gratts (20 Dec 2008)

Not meaning to drag away from your selling, but where did you get it flashed?


----------



## gb155 (21 Dec 2008)

gratts said:


> Not meaning to drag away from your selling, but where did you get it flashed?



Did it myself.


----------



## gb155 (21 Dec 2008)

User3143 said:


> Brilliant a moded 360, Microsoft are banning all accounts played on these.




Sorry but thats TOTALLY ill informed and just not the case.


----------



## gratts (21 Dec 2008)

Did you follow a guide/tutorial online somewhere?


----------



## iLB (24 Dec 2008)

+1 for microsoft banning accounts on modded machines, happened to 2 of my m8s in november


----------

